# Beratung zum bessrem Notebok



## Ayibogan52 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir einen Notebook kaufen.
Welches empfehlt ihr mir?
Am besten ein Multimediagerät für uner 800 Euro.
minimum: mobility 5650
             i3

Das Notebook sollte eine gute Berwertung (Performance/Verarbeitung..)
Werde auch akuelle Spiele spielen.

Bitte nicht sagen " Was willst du mit 800 Euro erreichen" !

M.f.G.
Ayibogan52


P.s. sry Überschrift falsch geschrieben.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (7. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Acer für dich ok ist, ein besseres gibts für den Preis nicht: Notebooks > ACER > Aspire > Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G50Mnks - Der Gamer bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Ayibogan52 (7. Dezember 2010)

hallo,

danke schon mal aber ich finde das die Verarbeitung nicht in Ordnung ist.
Was gibt es noch?


----------



## Mopedcruiser (7. Dezember 2010)

Da teile ich deine Meinung, hat auch bei Notebookcheck nicht gerade überragend abgeschnitten!
Dann gäbe es noch:
Schenker Notebooks - Xtreme Mobile Gaming | mySN.de - A520 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15,6")
Kinfiguriert mit:
4GB RAM und einem Intel core i5 460M Prozessor

oder das Lenovo:
Notebooks > IBM/LENOVO > G-/U-/Y-/Z-Reihe > LENOVO Y560 *Core i7 QuadCore & 1GB ATI GRAFIK* bei notebooksbilliger.de

Also mein persönlicher Rat: Nimm das von Mysn, echt Hammers für unter 800€ und Verarbeitung ist echt Gut!!!


----------



## Ayibogan52 (7. Dezember 2010)

wie sieht es mit denen aus?

Dell XPS 15
Packard Bell Easynote TJ75-JO-070GE

Das schlechte ist beim mySN, dass der bei Finanzierung ohne 0% ist außerdem hat er nur eine 250 gb festplatte bei einer 500 gb bin ich über 800 Euro.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (7. Dezember 2010)

Dell würde ich eher nicht nehmen, die haben auch unverschämte Preise...
Verlinkst du  das mal? Dann kann ich mehr zu dem sagen...
Das Packerd Bell ist ok, wobei ich dem Hersteller zum Thema gute Verarbeitung und hohe Performance nicht trauen würde...

Ja gut, dann holt man eben nochmal ne ext. HDD sobald die 250GB voll sind ist doch kein Problem... Bzw. sind 5€ so schlimm??


----------



## Ayibogan52 (7. Dezember 2010)

Dell XPS 15 mit i7 Prozessor und einer 435 Mobility.

Mir gefiel die Optik vom mySN nicht:
Tests - Schenker Notebooks XMG A520-9EP - Luxus-Innereien mit Nvidia Geforce GT 445M auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## Mopedcruiser (7. Dezember 2010)

Ayibogan52 schrieb:


> Dell XPS 15 mit i7 Prozessor und einer 435 Mobility.
> 
> Mir gefiel die Optik vom mySN nicht:
> Tests - Schenker Notebooks XMG A520-9EP - Luxus-Innereien mit Nvidia Geforce GT 445M auf notebookjournal.de


Sorry ohne link find ich immer noch nix...

Dann sags doch gleich, wenns dir Optisch nicht gefällt... Würd ich mir aber Überlegen die Leistung macht das dann wieder Wett... Ist Zukunftssicherer und hat mehr Power als andere...


----------



## Ayibogan52 (7. Dezember 2010)

sry ich komm nicht unter dell.de rein ^^
kannst du den Preis für den hier finden?
Tests - ASUS X64JA-JX088V - Leises 16 Zoll Gamer-Schnäppchen auf notebookjournal.de

wie sind diese hier?
Toshiba Satellite Pro L650-1L4
HP Pavilion dv6-3011sg


----------



## Mopedcruiser (7. Dezember 2010)

Ayibogan52 schrieb:


> sry ich komm nicht unter dell.de rein ^^
> kannst du den Preis für den hier finden?
> Tests - ASUS X64JA-JX088V - Leises 16 Zoll Gamer-Schnäppchen auf notebookjournal.de
> 
> ...


Asus: Ne sry finde auch nix... Gibts glaub i-wie nich mehr..
Toschiba: Ist auch nicht besser als Acer von der Verarbeitung her...
HP: Mir hat der eines mit ner AMD Phenom II CPU gebracht die 4x1,6Ghz hat also nix zum Zocken...


----------



## Ayibogan52 (7. Dezember 2010)

schaust du bitte etwas im i.net und kannst mir ein gutes vorschlagen?


----------



## Mopedcruiser (7. Dezember 2010)

Hab doch schon ein paar^^ 
Du könntest mal das hier anschauen: DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_HellFire #
Hat aber blos 320GB HDD... Wenn de da noch Privat 1GB Ram dazu kaufst für 25/30€ kommste auch auf 800€ und die CPU ist der Hammer!!


----------



## Ayibogan52 (7. Dezember 2010)

der hat eine gt425^^ ist der net niedrig?


----------



## Mopedcruiser (7. Dezember 2010)

So ziemlich vergleichbar mit ner HD5650...


----------



## Ayibogan52 (7. Dezember 2010)

meist du?
Vergleich mobiler Grafikkarten - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Ich finde jett die Acer 7745G
die ASUS n61ja
und Dell xps 15 in ordnung


----------



## Mopedcruiser (7. Dezember 2010)

Ayibogan52 schrieb:


> meist du?
> Vergleich mobiler Grafikkarten - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
> 
> Ich finde jett die Acer 7745G
> ...


Jo haben grad mal 2% Unterschied, also merkste das im Spiel nicht wirklich...
Wenn doch acer nimm das 1ste wo von mir verlinkt wurde..
Des Asus kannste nur niergendswo mehr kaufen... Finde es zumindest ned...

Ahh hab das Dell jetzt gefunden^^ 
Ok ist ganz gut, aber für den Preis finde ich ne GT420M erlich gesagt schon etwas schlecht die kommt ned an 425M/5650 heran...


----------



## Ayibogan52 (8. Dezember 2010)

Die xps 15 hat aber ne 435er


----------



## Mopedcruiser (8. Dezember 2010)

Öhm dann hab doch das falsche gesehen, meinst du das für: 799€ oder für 849€??


----------



## Ayibogan52 (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich mine den mit einer Intel® Core™ i7 740QM und einer
2GB nVidia® GeForce® 435M GT -Grafikkarten


----------



## Mopedcruiser (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja der kostet 849€ ist das nicht ausserhalb deines Preisrahmens??
Also ist ok, aber finde erlich gedagt nicht, das der besser aussieht als das mysn...


----------



## Ayibogan52 (18. Dezember 2010)

hallo melde mich wieder mal nach einer langen Zeit..

hier ist auch die nächste Frage welches ist besser?

i5-460M + 5650M

oder..

i5 430M + 5850M


----------



## Mopedcruiser (18. Dezember 2010)

Also, da würd ich die 2te Variante nehmen, die CPU reicht auch wenn se doch etwas knapp ist...
Aber die 5850 macht das wieder wett!
Hab mir grad selber en notebook mit dieser Grafikkarte (DDR5) gekauft und sie ist wirklich hammers, packt Far Cry 2 auf High End mit ner Auflösung von 1680*1050


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2010)

Da ist ganz klar das zweite besser. IN bisschen mehr CPU-POwer bringt viel weniger für games als eine bessere Grafikkarte. Allerdings wird die 5850 mit sicherheit nur GDDR3 haben, denn mit GDDR5 gibt es die 5850 so gut wie gar nicht, und wenn, dann viel viel teurer als ein Notebook mit einer 5650.


----------



## Ayibogan52 (19. Dezember 2010)

genau die 5850 hat nur ein GDDR3 Speicher.

Meine Frage ist nun also welches ist besser?

Toshiba satellite L655-1EX
oder...
Acer 7745G  -434G50Mnks
oder...
Packard Bell EasyNote LM98-JO-076GE

???

M.f.G.
Ayibogan52


----------



## Mopedcruiser (19. Dezember 2010)

Ayibogan52 schrieb:


> genau die 5850 hat nur ein GDDR3 Speicher.
> 
> Meine Frage ist nun also welches ist besser?
> 
> ...



Komischerweise finde ich niergendso etwas wo man die kaufen kann...

Also von der HW ist Acer ganz klar vorne! Allerdings sind die von der Verarbeitung her ned der renner, da wäre PeckardBell wohl der beste unter den dreien, schau dir am besten mal Test zu den Herstellern an und wenns gibt auch über die Modelle!


----------



## Ayibogan52 (19. Dezember 2010)

und toshiba?


----------



## Mopedcruiser (19. Dezember 2010)

Ayibogan52 schrieb:


> und toshiba?


Toshiba ist von der verarbeitung her ok...
Wie gesagt schau dir mal Test zu den herstellern an...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2010)

An sich ist Packard Bell sogar schlechter von der VErarbeitung als Acer. Und "schlecht" sind die beide eh nicht, es ist halt nur nicht so dolle, wenn man bislang Businessqualität erwartet hat oder halt den Direktvergleich zu einem 100-200€ teureren Notebook hat. Toshiba ist ebenfalls o.k.


----------



## Ayibogan52 (19. Dezember 2010)

Reicht der Toshiba denn für aktuelle Games aus?
Testberichte finde ich grad nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2010)

Was hat der denn für ne Graka? Wenn es auch ne 5650 ist, dann gilt das gleiche wie für die anderen Notebooks mit ner 5650: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ die meisten Spiele laufen da auf mittel, anspruchsvollere nur auf minimum.  Die 5850 wäre halt etwas besser.


----------



## Ayibogan52 (21. Dezember 2010)

also wie viel mehr Leistung werde ich als mein jetziges Pc haben?
Pentium D915
Nvidia Geforce 8600GS

und..
wie viel macht es in der Leistung zwischen Toshiba und Acer aus denn der prozessor des Toshibas ist besser.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2010)

Welche CPUs sind denn da im Spiel? Da steht jetzt so viel hier im Thread, da hab ich echt keine Lust, alles rauszusuchen... ^^


----------



## Ayibogan52 (22. Dezember 2010)

also bei meinem s.oben gestern 20 uhr 40

und wie schlägt sich der toshiba mit einer i5 460m und einer hd 5650m?
Wie ist die Verarbeitung?


----------



## foin (22. Dezember 2010)

warum soll es denn unbedingt ein notebook sein, in nem desktop bekommst du mehr leistung für weniger geld ^^ 
ich weiß, er fragt nach nem notebook, doch bei vielen sage ich überlegt erstmal, denn oft wird nen notebook nur für zuhause gekauft und dafür lohnt es sich meinermeinung nach nicht !


----------



## Ayibogan52 (22. Dezember 2010)

nein bei mir ist ein Notebook Pflicht.
für die schule..


----------



## foin (23. Dezember 2010)

dann seh ich das ein, wünsche mir zu weihnachten ja auch eins für die schule ^^ 
ich denke du findest was gutes in der acer timeline serie... 
sowas evtl. 
Notebooks > ACER > Aspire Timeline > Acer Aspire Timeline X 5820TG-5464G75Mnks bei notebooksbilliger.de
gut der kostet jetzt 850€, aber der is schon gut ^^


----------



## Ayibogan52 (23. Dezember 2010)

bitte nehme nur die aus meinen vorgegebenen notebooks.

acer     (verarbeitung/Bildschirm schlecht ? )
toshiba


----------



## foin (23. Dezember 2010)

nen freund hat das acer und er ist sehr zufrieden, es sei nicht schlecht verarbeitet und hat auch keinen schlechten bildschirm...


----------



## Ayibogan52 (23. Dezember 2010)

wie sieht es mit der leistung aus welches ist besser und...
hat dein freund das 7745g?


----------



## foin (23. Dezember 2010)

ka welches er genau hat, aber er kann alles spieln.....


----------

